# New car speekers screech, what do I do?



## jzarubin (Jun 8, 2011)

just installed a new stereo unit (pinoeer deh-3200UB) and new speekers/tweeters(Alpine SPS600C). They play fine at low volume, but when I turn the volume up, my speekers give out a screeching noise. I tried fiddling with the settings on my stereo, but I cannot fix the problem. Any suggestions?


----------

